# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Androtop

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak waliłem po 2 saszetki na dzień przez 2 tygodnie to sprawność fizyczna wzrosła.
Jedna dziennie to szkoda dupy truć. A i tak na marginesie to droga zabawa

----------

